
Installing Adobe AIR 1.5.1 For Linux On Ubuntu 9.04 (i386) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-adobe-air-1.5.1-for-linux-on-ubuntu-9.04-i386
======
deno
Don't do it! Your Linux was free and nice before. Now it's closed-source
Adobe's slave.

